# ALOT of Pics from



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Here are some Pics from the LBA that i finally downloaded


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

now i finally figured out how to POst more than 1 pic at a time


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i guess im cant :laugh:


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Look at these Giant Bass


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

sweet pics! whats LB?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

weezplz said:


> sweet pics! whats LB?


 LB= Long Beach

a place that has this tank.... My Dream Setup


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice pics mate, looks like you are gettin the hang of the camera








The spiney crabs look well cool :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, but no piranha's to be seen...

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet aquaruim


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Why isn't that shark destroying sh*t.


----------



## Kamfa (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice sh*t they got


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

are those monos in the last pic in the saltwater/tropical "pond" set up?

i know they can do brackish and salt and even fresh temporarily. i never seen them that big if it is them it might just be a marine angel i duno


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

LBA is nice from everyone i hear who's gone .. damn i need to go check that sh it out ..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive been to that place. It is really cool!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

lbc that muggs ahaha.thats my so dream job there...haha peace yall.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

im dying to see this....

sweeeeeet


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

syd said:


> are those monos in the last pic in the saltwater/tropical "pond" set up?
> [snapback]773068[/snapback]​


They are mature batfish (Platax teira).

Nice pics...


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Lots of great photos







thanks for sharing.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

wow, sweet bass.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

there are some kool fish. but no piranhas lol


----------

